# BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2009)

I would like to make this topic a tree for us to put our blessings under for this year:

Repeating blessings already listed is "A Good Thing"; if it's meaningful to you.   

*JAR 546*; without whom we would not be here.  I can't thank you enough for saving our group.

*PRYGUY*; who has perservered at a time when jobs are extremely hard to come by; and shared your journey with us.  Your example gives hope to others who are searching for employment.

*CODE NEOPHYTE*; who, at a time when just keeping a job is tough enough; has inspired many of us to continue to improve ourselves; by earning his CBO certificate.

*MY BULLETIN BOARD FRIENDS*; and, you all are; to me.  Whether we agreed or disagreed in our discussions; you are all family to me.  Thank you for being here; and, sharing your experience, knowledge, and insight.

Best Wishes,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

Uncle Bob, I don't think that I could even begin to count the blessings? This thread really takes some thought. jp


----------



## incognito (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

Well done UB.


----------



## Mac (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

AAwww  shucks, Unkie...

We are sorta like a family - we can discuss and learn - which helps others form their responses to similar circumstances in their communities.  Then restart the party!

Whatever you are celebrating, have a great one!


----------



## JBI (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

I share U Bs blessings and add to them...

A special blessing for :

*Kilitact* for challenging me to think 'outside the box', and work harder to prove my point.   

*brudgers* for helping me to remember that silence can be golden...  :roll:

*incognito* for reminding me of the impotance of humility...  :?

*Everyone here* for allowing me to be a part of this wonderful family...


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

I’m Grateful for:

My Family & Church Family

My Friendships

My Health (so far)

My Career

That I have met some new friends through the BB (yea, even the aforementioned one)!

That even when wrong on a posting, you don’t get bashed (razzes are very acceptable)!

That Jeff created this resource and the Managers of this BB do a great job!

That I factually witnessed things in Baltimore that re-enforced my beliefs and opinions on a particular organization and a direction it is going in.

That I strive to keep politics and special interests out of code development, enforcement and adoption!

That Uncle Bob is a friend!

That I can agree with some of ConArb’s stances on matters associated to life safety!

The wealth of knowledge and willingness to share demonstrated on this platform!

* Wish you all a safe and peaceful holiday season!*


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

We can be grateful for:

This Board

Our BB Friends

Our BB Rivals

My family

Our differences of opinions (or else we would all be driving the same style car, the same style house, same type of girlfriend/wife, etc.)

But most of all,

I am greatful for the military..... I may not totally agree with the politics, but I fully support the troops.

May they all have something to be greatful for.

Keep them and their families in your prayers. ( or just keep wishing them the best)

Merry X-mas Ya'll


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

Special blessings for my wonderful family, as they love and support me during difficult times, especially when I can't assure them of where we'll be living/working next year if the inevitable lay-offs occur.  They are they reason for my existence and bring joy to my world every day.

Blessings to _*all of you *_in this very special industry which is often overlooked as one that is essential to the life and safety of others.

Blessings to those who are currently away from their families, supporting our country's safety, livlihood, freedom, and sovereignty in far away places.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

Blessings for Al Gore who invented the internet.....making all of this possible.

Thank you Uncle Al.

GPE


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

The previous posts make my measly contribution an exercise in futility.  Just let me say that while I may not agree with anything you post, I will fight for your right to voice your opinion without being called names.  I might wonder sometimes how you can have such-and-such opinion and be in the building safety business, but like John Drobysh I like this board because it makes me *think*, and it helps me be a better code professional.

If I ever slip up and call you a incompetent liberal pinko commie fascist left-wing nutjob, you have the above to slap me with to straighten me out.    

Merry Christmas!

*(BTW, THIS BOARD ROCKS!!!)*


----------



## gvictor (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

First to my family for everything day in and day out

To Jeff, you are a great man for doing this, thank you

To all of you.  I don't post much but I learn so much, thank you all

I have spent many years arguing code at the mike.  I find it challenging, and I love it.  I have made many friends since the mid 1980s, we can agree, disagree, be on the same or opposite side of an issue, and still go have a beer after.  In my opinion this has made me a better person, you are all a part of that also, Thanks.

Greg


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

I'm thankful for:

God and His Blessings

Family and their comfort

Country and its freedoms

Friends and their insight

. . . . . And all these strange, *strange *people on the BB!   :lol:


----------



## Alias (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

I am thankful for:

1. My health.  Just a little under three years ago, I was being life-flighted out to Redding with a collapsed lung.  They diagnosed me with small cell lung carcinoma and proceeded to treat me and save my life.  At close to three years, I'm not completely out of the woods but am gaining ground.

2. Jeff, jp, and everyone responsible for setting up this new BB, it ROCKS!

3. For the everyone on this board, you are family.

4. For a wonderful forum where we are allowed to voice our opinion, ask questions freely, debate, and agree to disagree with one another.  For someone who is a one person show, this place is invaluable.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## RJJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

I have viewed this thread for several days and hesitated to post after the Thanksgiving thread and I wish not to offend anyone who believes differently. The blessings I have would never fit under a tree, but here are a few.

Thanks to the father that guides may everyday! From in Him I find the truth and rest that replenishes my being.

Thanks to two fine doctors that gave me a little more time when all the others told me I was a dead man walking.

Thanks to a wife who has always been my anchor!

My children those still with me and those sitting with the Father!

To my grandchildren who are my greatest joy!

To my dog who has passed! How faithful he was. Tears!!! Boy I miss him!

To the rest of my family who have always been there to mold me.

To fishing which releases the drag of life. A place to cast ones cares!

To the BB members who have become an extended family. This new board, like the old one is a window into our profession. Someone is always giving advise or a response for better understanding and direction. I find my self tuning in just to read what is going on. From a weather report in the NE to cold of the west. The N/a thread has made me laugh till I just about fell out of the chair. What wit and humor you all have, it never stops impressing me. So thank you all, because you all make my days a little brighter.


----------



## D a v e W (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

FM Williams Burns and RJJ said it best for me, no need to reinvent the wheel here.

With one addition, a large military THANK YOU! Having been there, I know what they go through on a daily bases.  :mrgreen:

Merry Christmas to ALL and HAppy New Year!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

To all, I do not think I can expound. I never, never would have thought it possible to be so connected via the net. When I think about all of you here it is with great fondness even when you break my chops.

Alias, Just to let you know I did not play a role in setting this up. Just tagged along.

Blessings??? Again, too many to post.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

*Yes, blessings to all of you and have a safe and merry Christmas and safe travel to all your holiday destinations.*


----------



## Alias (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Alias, Just to let you know I did not play a role in setting this up. Just tagged along.
> 
> Blessings??? Again, too many to post.


You collected e-mail addys and that let us know that there was a new board so yes, you were involved.        Thanks to everyone, and have a wonderful holiday.

Sue


----------



## jpranch (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

Thanks Sue.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

This is a wonderful time of the year for most of us.  It can also be a stressful time; with everything that is going on this year.  Jobs are hard to come by and hard to keep.  I have been blessed.  My daughter has just graduated from Oklahoma Baptist University; and, that makes my life complete.  She told me when she started college, that she would buy me a ranch after she graduated; and, now all I have to do is wait 40 years for her to earn the money.   

If anyone feels like they would like to have someone to talk with during this holiday season; I have unlimited cell phone time, the golf course is closed and it's too cold to fish.  Feel free to call any time, day or night.  If you have limited phone service; I can call you back. (254-338-0596)

Wishing you and your's the best,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Alias (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

I am skipping the holidays this year, no one is coming to visit and I'm not driving to the SF Bay Area.  I might go to the neighbors for Christmas day dinner.  Other than that, I've got the paint brushes, paint, and ladder ready.  I'm painting the kitchen!  :lol:

Happy Holidays All, whichever one(s) you celebrate!

Sue


----------



## JBI (Dec 26, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

Sue - Wishing I had read your post a day sooner.     I'd have sent you a Christmas PM to warm your spirits.     What colors for the kitchen?


----------



## RJJ (Dec 27, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009

JD: It might be ICC green!


----------



## Alias (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: BLESSINGS TO PUT UNDER OUR CHRISTMAS TREE - 2009



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> JD: It might be ICC green!


Blech!  I don't think so........... :mrgreen:

Actually, two shades of blue with a white ceiling.  My kitchen is a walk through (Pullman style) and just the other side of the chimney is the living room.  When it warms up I will paint the living room the same colours.  I live in tiny house.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------

